# Help with with fantails



## jexmex (Sep 18, 2012)

We have to Fantails in our garden pond that are breed. We figured it was best to move the babies into the house in a small tank. We moved 14 (our pond is hard to see into, we are not sure how many more are in the pond currently). After moving them into the tank 10 died. We have 4 left in the tank. We think the water had not set long enough in the tank before we moved them, so it was probably our amateur mistake that killed the fish.

Some general questions we have:

1.) Should we leave the babies in the pond for awhile? We need to move the fish out of the pond before winter, but there is still some time before that comes around.

2.) Out of the 4 we have left, 3 are silver. Our fantails are calico, will these turn color eventually?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

don't know about coloring but, use water from pond for baby tank: it's what they're used to.Possibly to warm indoors but probably not if you've kept adults(over winter) in same type set up.Use your pond water.


----------



## jexmex (Sep 18, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> don't know about coloring but, use water from pond for baby tank: it's what they're used to.Possibly to warm indoors but probably not if you've kept adults(over winter) in same type set up.Use your pond water.


We were going to do that, but the ladies at the pet store said to just use this chemical that helps the water. They said if we used the pond water, we risked bringing in mosquito larva with it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the bug issue is true.Try to pour water through fabric to remove larvae and keep eye out for bugs.Congrats on baby gold fish.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

I would put them in a 'large' container in their own pond water ,attach a filter and take a good chunk of mature media from the pond filter and stick that media in the filter attached to the container. I think it's a big possibilty they died through being in fresh water with a chemical added. If there's worries about mosquito larvae, place a lid on the container?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The great majority of goldfish fry revert to a more natural, copper, silver form. The farms kill off the bronze or silver ones and keep the gold ones. It's always a surprise for home breeders to see how few fry are actually gold, but since they have thousands of young, there will be a lot of gold ones in there.


----------

